# Nibs



## buster (Dec 9, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows where to get upgraded steel nibs in El Grande size. Im looking for different colors like solid silver and gold in instead of the one you get with the kit. Thanks.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 9, 2008)

Contact Lou (DCbluesman) his steelflex large nib will fit and you can't beat it.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=39698
heres a link to his classified


----------



## buster (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks 

Those look good but I'm looking for different colored nibs such as all silver, gold in, and gold out.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 9, 2008)

Michael, I see you point but are you looking for quality or color.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Roy, remember when there were NO choices????

About a year ago!!!


----------



## buster (Dec 10, 2008)

I am looking for both quality and different styles.


----------



## bradh (Dec 10, 2008)

The gold is used for corrosion resistance and the iridium is used for wear resistance, both are important for the nib. 
The choices in nibs usually have to do with the size of the ball on the end of the nib since this impacts the thickness of the ink line on paper.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 10, 2008)

buster said:


> I am looking for both quality and different styles.


 
As far as I know, no one offers nibs which are the same size as our kit's large nibs in the variety of colors and looks you are asking for.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 10, 2008)

And, generally, Lou would know - he did a pretty good study before he had some made, that he now sells.


----------



## buster (Dec 11, 2008)

I really looking for these the steel and the upgraded steel
http://pencraftonline.com/page.cfm/Fountain-Nibs


----------



## Dan_F (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't think Brian sells just nibs, but you could check with him. I think he now buys directly from a manufacturer, just like Lou. I think he used to buy steel nibs from Taccia, so you might be able to do the same. I've been very happy with Lou's though. 

*Taccia Pens*



Dan


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 13, 2008)

Will these work??

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/New_Products___Fountain_Pen_Nib___fount_nibs?Args=


----------



## Scott (Dec 15, 2008)

I believe these are Taccia steel nibs.  I have a Taccia nib on one of the pens I have from Brian, and it is a real sweet number!  Good luck!

Scott.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 15, 2008)

FYI... if you want all silver, the plating on the OE nibs are very thin and a careful polish (by hand of a Dremel if you are good) will clean all that gold wash off the nib in seconds.


----------

